# pf and uPNP



## jandrese (Dec 9, 2008)

Has anybody had any success getting uPNP working behind a FreeBSD box running pf?  I found linuxigd in the ports, but it seems to be designed for ipf, not pf.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2008)

I use miniupnpd, works like a charm. Easy to setup, easy to view those specific rules too.

http://www.freshports.org/net/miniupnpd/


----------

